# Hanging with the heater?



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

I have some convicts and a medium ( about 1.5 inches) female is hanging near my heater on the back wall? Any reason she would be doing this? I know it's female because her belly is really red. She is a pink convict also. SHe even attacks my F8 puffer if he gets to close and he don't bother ANYONE in the tank.

Here is a video of her doing it. She is on the left and a male on the right but she keeps running him off? She will eat as long as she doesn't have to move to far away from the heater?
http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj30 ... eos004.mp4

Thanks!


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

She might be pregnant and the heater is always a good hiding spot and it is warm.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cichlids do not become pregnant.

She is hiding because more than likely while your not looking something in the tank is picking on her.


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

But I have watched that tank for HOURS and no body bothers her, if they get to close she attacks them lol.....She is a little better about it today, will swim around a little more but if anything gets close to that heater, right back to it she goes!


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

A little off topic, but I'll warn you about the possibilities of a burn. I will never keep a running heater where a fish can come in contact with it again. I had a fish get a very very bad burn, he's ok, but its taken a while to heal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

i have cons.. and it sounds like theres eggs or wigglers... they will run anyone who gets close other than each other off from where they are... look for eggs.... my other fish ate all the wigglers a few days ago and they stopped being aggressive... cons make great dithers for this reason


----------

